# More 05 madness



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

check out cbike for some more stuff from EICMA in Milan
http://www.cbike.com/Milan/Colnago_Milan1.htm

The Leonardo scheme is so wacky it's kinda of cool. Kind of. The BrerArt...sometimes the Italians are very stylish and sometimes they're very 80's - not in a good way.

The new carbon rear triangle for the Master Light is just silly. And TIG welding the seat stay? Sacriledge! If you want to improve the frame, why not keep it the same except move up to a 1 1/8 headset? I bought a steel bike for the ride, and I'm getting a carbon one for a different ride (and to knock off two pounds.) Just don't see the point in mixing the two.

All *****ing aside, I have yet to see anything that would make me want an 05 model. I'm planning on ordering a C50, but until I see some real numbers (like the actual weight savings of new modulus carbon, not to mention what the new prices will be) I think I'll probably just go for an 04 and save a couple hundred.


----------

